# How to prevent serving-seperation at cam-areas?



## Ales465 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,

I started making strings for my compound a couple of month ago and had some problems with servingseperation on the BUSS-cable (bottomcam; Hoyt Vantage Pro SpiralX). At this area of the bottomcam the Cable bends a lot.
Hoyt-spiralx-shooters will know what I am talking about.

I think it is because of the wrong servingtension. People always talk about the right tension on the servingtool. But this is the cable and not the string on which i can get peeprotation. 

Can i prevent seperation by serving as tight as I can adjust it on my Beiter-Servingtool while also prestretching it as tight as i can? 

What would you suggest?

I am using BCY 452x (cable 24 strands, string 22 strand). Halo 0,014 on the loops, 3d on the endservings.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*

I use bohning string glue, sold by lancasters


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

On cables I use .014" Halo and serve it with my Beiter Pro Fi Heavy, not sure the # tension but, I have it so tight you have to physically turn the winder by hand you can't get it spinning with momentum or get a rythem going, lol But I have no problems with serving seperation on even the harshest one cam bows anymore


----------



## Ales465 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok I got the 0,014 Halo here. That would be no Problem. So I could use Halo on critical areas (it is twice as expensive as 3d).
Is ist no problem to use 0,014 Halo on the bottomend of the Busscable and 3d 0,017 on all the other ends??
I never got a problem with the servings on the string........

An other question: Is it necessary to make the servings on the cables that long like ones on the Hoyt factorystrings?
I am talking about this servings:












Or can I only serve the areas where the Cable touches the cam plus maybe 2 extra inches of serving?


----------



## dw97224 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Serving too tight*

I have found that you can serve too tight. Picture this if the serving is so tight it is like a stick, when you bend it a a severe angle, the serving has to crack. I have a lot of the Matthews single cam bows that have serving wear on the cable, and I have found Angel's Majesty to be a more durable material, it lays down better and it last about 3 times longer than Halo in this instance. Otherwise my choice is .014 Halo most of the time, I serve the cables with enough tension my Beiter Heavy Pro will spin freely but only 3-4 times around.


----------



## Ales465 (Dec 27, 2009)

maybe served it to tight can someone tell me how many lbs of tension is ideal to serve a string under a lot of tension (not sure if i get it to 300; I am not using a professional jig).


Has someone any idea of the long servings on the cables on a hoyt? Is it necessary to make them that long?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Ales465 said:


> maybe served it to tight can someone tell me how many lbs of tension is ideal to serve a string under a lot of tension (not sure if i get it to 300; I am not using a professional jig).
> 
> 
> Has someone any idea of the long servings on the cables on a hoyt? Is it necessary to make them that long?


I use .014" Halo on the cable end that takes all the abuse, usually #3D on everything else or maybe some #2X, except the center serving and I use #62XS for that, You can use what ever you want as long as it works good with the string tracks

I am probly doing 12-14lbs of tension on my server with the .014" halo and I do 300# on the string or cable to make sure that they do not twist any while serving

No you can make the serving just long enough to what you need, The reason most are like that is the cable or string can be used on bows with a longer DL or a short DL, short DL you have alot of excess serving showing and a long DL you will not see as much of the serving, On my bows I only serve what I need served to protect the string/cable material plus 1" but my DL is set and will not change, Like on a string for a one cam the idler serving is say 20" and that is what is needed for say the max DL for that bow, well mine would be alot shorter say around 2-3" shorter at 17-18" cause my DL is shorter than the max DL on the bow so I am not pulling the string back across the idler wheel as far

Pull your bow back and get a buddy to mark about 1" past where the cable needs serving, Thats what I do on all my bows


----------



## Ales465 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info about the serving length.

Anyone who measures the tension on the server?

Would 10 lbs on the cables and 6 lbs on the string ok? What do you use?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Ales465 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started making strings for my compound a couple of month ago and had some problems with servingseperation on the BUSS-cable (bottomcam; Hoyt Vantage Pro SpiralX). At this area of the bottomcam the Cable bends a lot.
> Hoyt-spiralx-shooters will know what I am talking about.
> ...


Try the .014 Halo on the problem area. I also run a 2" bead of Gorilla Super Glue (yes, they make a super glue too) ahead of the server in this area. Seperation problems gone. BTW I just sold my Vantage Elite w/Spirals and never had the seperation problem with this method. I also don't apply a lot of tension to my server, reasonably tight but no more than anywhere else.


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*serving*

I use 10-12 lb on the end servings and never should you have to use any type of adhesive to keep serving from separating. I have used halo once in my 11 years of string building and only then because it was requested. I use #1d and 3d servings for all of my end servings and never have a problem with separation. It is my opinion that if you have to rely on some special product to keep serving from separating then you probably have problems that are not being addressed.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

mr.string said:


> I use 10-12 lb on the end servings and never should you have to use any type of adhesive to keep serving from separating. I have used halo once in my 11 years of string building and only then because it was requested. I use #1d and 3d servings for all of my end servings and never have a problem with separation. *It is my opinion that if you have to rely on some special product to keep serving from separating then you probably have problems that are not being addressed*.


Dito! I have had alot of people tell me to use some adhesive on my center servings to keep them from seperating but I never did or never will and I finally figured out the trick for me, Now I can serve my center serving even on a 28.5" AtA bow and not have my serving seperate with no adhesive, I think also in my opinion that adhesive is a bandaid fix for something not being addressed


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

mr.string said:


> I use 10-12 lb on the end servings and never should you have to use any type of adhesive to keep serving from separating. I have used halo once in my 11 years of string building and only then because it was requested. I use #1d and 3d servings for all of my end servings and never have a problem with separation. It is my opinion that if you have to rely on some special product to keep serving from separating then you probably have problems that are not being addressed.


Yes, you can get good results most of the time without using any but with some cams there will be issues. Aside from ego, I see no problem using the best material for the application, and a good adhesive if it works for you.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone else think you can use less tension with halo then with 3D? I've found on strings 3D seems more 'forgiving' when it comes to tension and rotation compared to halo. FWIW I put a couple drops of liquid lok under/on all of my servings.


----------



## Ales465 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok i will try to serve the problem area with 0,014 Halo, 10lbs servertension and the string as tight as I can get it.

Is the 0,014 size with 24 strands 452x ok for the SpiralX-cam? Because with the 0,014 halo I will get a smaller diameter than with the 0,017 3d.......


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Heck I dont know*



60X said:


> Anyone else think you can use less tension with halo then with 3D? I've found on strings 3D seems more 'forgiving' when it comes to tension and rotation compared to halo. FWIW I put a couple drops of liquid lok under/on all of my servings.


I havnt made a set of strings with 3D forever...I use HALO or 2X mainly because they lay up better than anything I have used...The transistions off the ends are too big for my taste with 3D...

That lump comming off the loop with 3D just dont look professional to me...But thats just me:wink:


If they made 3D in .014 I would probably use it more


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I made some strings for my Cont. Elite and used 2x (0.15) for end serving for the first time and had horrible seperation. Re did the serving with 0.14 halo and all is well.

Halo has held up well on a serving eating bow like my Apex 7 and so far so good on my first spiral cam bow.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Yeah I agree...I mainly use 2X for Idler wheel serving the yoke end of buss's*

Saves on the halo where its not so critical



Limey said:


> I made some strings for my Cont. Elite and used 2x (0.15) for end serving for the first time and had horrible seperation. Re did the serving with 0.14 halo and all is well.Halo has held up well on a serving eating bow like my Apex 7 and so far so good on my first spiral cam bow.


The reason I use HALO is because I would rather build a string and not have to worry about it again...In the long run is saves me money as i dont have to re-serve or rebuild a set from serving separation...

And HALO just lays up so nice, its hard to look back

I have a bunch of full spools of 3D that never gets used...


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I wish they sold orange halo, that is the only reason I used 2x was because I could get that in a bright orange.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Ales465 said:


> Ok i will try to serve the problem area with 0,014 Halo, 10lbs servertension and the string as tight as I can get it.
> 
> Is the 0,014 size with 24 strands 452x ok for the SpiralX-cam? Because with the 0,014 halo I will get a smaller diameter than with the 0,017 3d.......


I actually used 28 strands for the power cable on my Vantage Elite w/Spirals without any separation issues using .014 Halo...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*I have Flo Orange*



Limey said:


> I wish they sold orange halo, that is the only reason I used 2x was because I could get that in a bright orange.


Do you need some


----------

